# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مجْلِسُ النحاة ِ !! .. لمن يحبُّ الإعراب !!.

## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بسم الله ، والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق ِ الله .
وبعد .
فأسأل الله أن يوفقني وإياكم ؛ لما يحبُّه ويرضاه .
نشرعُ في مجلس لغويٍّ ، يختص بعلم ( النحو ) ، سائلًا الله عزوجل المعونة َ والإعانة .
وهذا المجلسُ خاصٌّ بالمتوسطين ، ومنْ هو دونهم بقليل أمثالي .

و-إن شاء الله- سنمر على جلِّ أبواب ِ النحو ، وما يتميز به هذا المجلس ، كثرةُ الأمثلة من القرآن الكريم ، ومن الشعر ِ العربي ، في كل مسألة ٍ من مسائل النحو .
فمن يحب المشاركة ، فلا يتوانَ عن ذلك ، وليُتْحفْنا بما عنده .
ولستُ بصدد ِ التعليم ؛ إنما بصدد المدارسة وضبط الإعراب .


محبكم / أبو الهمام البرقاوي .

----------


## عبق الياسمين

بارك الله فيك .

هذا ممتــــــــــاز الإعراب لدي ليس على مايرام , ننتظر الأمثلة .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

(1) هات خمس علامات ٍ للاسم ..
(2) ما الفرق بين تنوين ِ التـمكين ، وبين تـنوين التـنكير ؟
(3)  ( هذا قاض ٍ ) ( حينئذ ٍ)( كلٌّ على شاكلته ) من أي أقسام التنوين هنَّ ؟ وعمَّا عوِّضْن؟!
(4) قبول ( تاء الفاعل ) علام يدخل من الأفعال؟
(5) ما علامتا فعلِ الأمر ؟! أوافيكم بالشواهد بعد الجواب ِ عن كل سؤال !
وفقكم الله وأعانكم ؟

----------


## عبق الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(1) - الجر , التنوين , الإسناد , ال التعريف , النداء . 
(2) - تنوين التمكين:- يلحق بالأسماء المعربة كزيدٍ  .
تنوين التنكير:- يلحق بعض المبنيات للدلالة على التنكير. 
(3) - (هذا قاض ٍ ) تمكين .
( حينئذ ٍ) عوض عن جملة .
( كلٌّ على شاكلته ) عوض عن اسم 
(4) - الفعل الماضي .

(5) -يدل على طلب , يقبل ياء المخاطبة .

----------


## عمر المدرس

بارك الله فيك اخي ابا الهمام

فانا من المتابعين لك في منتدى اهل الحديث

و الحمدلله وفقني الله في التسجيل في الملتقى مؤخرا

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> (1) - الجر , 
> مررتُ بزيد ٍ 
> التنوين , 
> قال زيدٌ 
> الإسناد ,
> قدمت الوفودُ ، أسندنا القدون إلى الوفود .
>  ال التعريف ,
> ...


 أحسنتم ( عبق الياسمين ) .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> بارك الله فيك اخي ابا الهمام
> 
> فانا من المتابعين لك في منتدى اهل الحديث
> 
> و الحمدلله وفقني الله في التسجيل في الملتقى مؤخرا


تابع الأكابر أخي ( عمر ) لتخرج كبيرًا .
أما الأصاغر-أمثالي- فدونك وشأنهم !

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

(6) قد يكون الحرف ، عاملًا ، وغيرَ عامل ، وضِّح ذلك !
(7)إن سبقَ اسمٌ جملةً فعلية ، فهي جملة اسمية ! ما رأيك؟
(8) مكونات الجملة أربع(ة) فما هن ؟
(9)أركان الإعراب أربعٌ فما هن ؟
(10) المعرب قسمان : (1) قسم يعرب بالحركات الأصلية (2) قسم يعرب بالنيابة وهو ثلاثة أقسام ، فمن هن ؟!

----------


## عبق الياسمين

> (3) - (هذا قاض ٍ )  عوض عن حرف .وهو الياء ؛ لأن الأصل قاضي .


 
الأستاذ : ( أبو الهمام البرقاوي ) ,

قد كتب أحدهم في ذلك ودار حوله نقاشاً , خرجت منه بأن التنوين في قاضٍ تنوين تمكين لثبوت الياء في حالة النصب نحو : رأيت قاضيًا , والله أعلم .
انظر :http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=65129

ولي عودة للإجابة بإذن الله .

----------


## الكندي المكلا

شكرا :Smile:

----------


## عبق الياسمين

> (6) قد يكون الحرف ، عاملًا ، وغيرَ عامل ، وضِّح ذلك !
> 
> العامل هو ما أثر. فيما دخل عليه رفعاً، أو نصباً، أو جراً، أو جزماً نحو :إن وأخواتها , لن , لم , لا , في عن ....(حروف الجر , النصب , الناسخة , الجزم ) .
> وغير العامل بخلافه .
>  
> (7)إن سبقَ اسمٌ جملةً فعلية ، فهي جملة اسمية ! ما رأيك؟
> 
> هي جملة فعلية في محل رفع خبر , والاسم مبتدأ .
> 
> ...


متأسفة تأخرت النت لدي يفصل ويشبك .

----------


## عمر المدرس

نعم اختي الصحيح في قاضٍ إنه تنوين تمكين

----------


## محمد ضياء الدين كحيل فايد

السلام عليكم / رجاء إفادتنا فى إعراب كلمة { وزيرا } فى هذه الجملة :
فقد فلان ركنا من أركان دولته ، وأخا كان يعتز به ويثق بخلاصه ونصحه ، ووزيرا  كان يعتمد على كقايته .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> (8) مكونات الجملة أربع(ة) فما هن ؟
> (1) المسند -
> (2) المسند إليه 
> سواء كانا جملةً اسمية ( البستان زاهرٌ ) أو جملة ً فعلية (يقوم زيد )
> ويكون المسند إليه في ( الفاعل ونائبه ) ( المبتدأ وأسماء الأفعال الناسخة والحروف الناسخة لأنها في الأصل مبتدأ ) ( اسم إن واسم كان )
> (3) الفضلة 
> وسمي بـ فضلة ؛ لأنه ليس أساسياً ويمكن الاستغناء عنه ؛ لكنه يتمم الفكرة والمعنى الصحيح ، ومثله ( المنصوبات كلها ) و( التوابع جميعاً ) 
> (4) الأداة 
> كلمة رابطة بين أجزاء الكلام ، أو قبلها ، كـ ( أدوات الشرط والاستفهام ) ( نواصب الفعل المضارع وجوازمه وحروف الجر والعطف ) وهي إن كانت اسماً فلها محل من الإعراب ، وإلا فلا .
> ...


 وفقكم الله وزادكم علماً

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

الإعراب من قسم ( النيابة بحركة عن الحركة الأصلية )
(1) وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم َ وإسماعيل * صليتُ  في مساجد ِ المدينة المنورة * مررتُ بمساجدَ .
(2) رأيتُ رجالات ٍ * وفي الأرضِ آياتٌ * قرأتُ أبيات ٍ * إن المؤمنينَ والمؤمنات ِ .
( النيابة بحرف عن الحركة الأصلية )(1) ودخلَ معه السجن فتيان ِ * ورفع أبويْه ِ على العرش * وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين
(2) إنما نحن مصلحون * يعرف المجرمون بسيماهم * إن فيها قوماً جبارين * ويلٌ للمطفِّفين
(3) ولا يأتلِ أولوا الفضل ِ * إن في ذلك لذكرى لأولي الألباب *كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين .
(4) وإنه لذو علم ٍ * قال أبوهم إني لأجد ريح يوسف * إنا أبانا لفي ضلال مبين * أحبُّ إلى أبينا منا 
(5) لا يؤمنونَ بالله * قال ترزعون سبع سنين دأباً * فإنْ لم تفعلوا ولن تفعلوا * فإن لم تأتوني به 
(6) ألم يأتـِكم *  ولم يخشَ إلا الله * من يعملْ سوءً يجزَ به .




أعرب الملون بالأزرق فقط ، وسيمر بنا - إن شاء الله - جل أبواب النحو ومنها ما تركناه هنا .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

الأخ الفاضل ، 
السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
فهلْ ـ  يا أخي ـ كلمةُ : أبيات جمعُ مؤنثٍ سالم حتى تنصَبَ بالكسرةِ ، كما قلتَ في : قرأتُ أبياتٍ ؟ 
والسلام .

----------


## أبو إبراهيم الحربي

إعراب وزيراً معطوف على ركناً والمعطوف على المنصوب منصوب

----------


## أم هانئ

> الإعراب من قسم ( النيابة بحركة عن الحركة الأصلية )
> 
> 
> (1) وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم َ وإسماعيل * صليتُ في مساجد ِ المدينة المنورة * مررتُ بمساجدَ .
> (2) رأيتُ رجالات ٍ * وفي الأرضِ آياتٌ * قرأتُ أبيات ٍ * إن المؤمنينَ والمؤمنات ِ .
> ( النيابة بحرف عن الحركة الأصلية )(1) ودخلَ معه السجن فتيان ِ * ورفع أبويْه ِ على العرش * وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين
> (2) إنما نحن مصلحون * يعرف المجرمون بسيماهم * إن فيها قوماً جبارين * ويلٌ للمطفِّفين
> (3) ولا يأتلِ أولوا الفضل ِ * إن في ذلك لذكرى لأولي الألباب *كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين .
> (4) وإنه لذو علم ٍ * قال أبوهم إني لأجد ريح يوسف * إنا أبانا لفي ضلال مبين * أحبُّ إلى أبينا منا 
> ...




** جزاكم الله خيرا ...


إبراهيم َ : اسم مجرور بإلى وعلامة جره الفتحة 
نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه ممنوع من الصرف ( علم أعجمي )
وإسماعيل : الواو حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لامحل له من الإعراب
إسماعيل : اسم معطوف على إبراهيم مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحة 
نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه ممنوع من الصرف ( علم أعجمي )

مساجد ِ : اسم مجرور بفي وعلامة جره الكسرة 
على الأصل لأنه ( على وزن مفاعل ) ولكنه عرف بالإضافة .
بمساجدَ : الباء حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب
مساجد : اسم مجرور بالباء وعلامة جره الفتحة نيابة عن الكسرة ( وزن مفاعل ) .

رجالات ٍ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الكسرة نيابة عن الفتحة 
لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم .
آياتٌ : مبتدأ مؤخر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة .
أبياتًا : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة لأنه جمع تكسير .
والمؤمنات ِ : الواو حرف عطف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب
المؤمنات : اسم معطوف على اسم إن منصوب وعلامة نصبه الكسرة نيابة عن الفتح
لأنه جمع مؤنث سالم .
-------------------------------------



فتيان ِ : فاعل مرفوع بالألف نيابة عن الضمة لأنه مثنى .
أبويْه ِ : مفعول به منصوب بالياء نيابة عن الفتحة لأنه مثنى
وحذفت النون للإضافة ، والهاء ضمير مبني على الكسر في محل جر مضاف إليه .
دائبين : حال منصوبة بالياء نيابة عن الفتحة لأنه مثنى .
مصلحون : خبر مرفوع بالواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه جمع مذكر سالم .
المجرمون : نائب فاعل مرفوع بالواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه جمع مذكر سالم .
جبارين : صفة لاسم إن منصوبة بالياء نيابة عن الفتحة لأنه جمع مذكر سالم 
للمطفِّفين : اللام حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب
المطففين : اسم مجرور باللام وعلامة جره الياء نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه جمع مذكر سالم .
وشبه الجملة من الجر والمجرور في محل رفع خبر ويل .

أولوا : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم 

لذكرى : اللام المزحلقة ( لام الابتداء ) حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب
ذكرى : اسم إن منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة منع من ظهورها التعذر .
سجين : اسم مجرور بفي وعلامة جره الكسرة .

----------


## أم هانئ

لذو : خبر إن مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة ( الستة ) 
أبوهم : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة ( الستة )
والهاء ضمير مبني على الضم في محل جر مضاف إليه / والميم للجمع . 

أبانا : اسم إن منصوب وعلامة نصبه الألف نيابة عن الفتحة لأنه من الاسماء الخمسة ( الستة )
والنا : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه . 
أبينا : اسم مجرور بإلى وعلامة جره الياء نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة ( الستة )
والنا : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه .


يؤمنونَ : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ثبوت النون نيابة عن الضمة لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة
والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل . 
ترزعون : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ثبوت النون نيابة عن الضمة لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة
والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل . 
سنين : تمييز منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء نيابة عن الفتحة لأنه ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم . 
تفعلوا : فعل مضارع مجزوم بلم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون نيابة
عن السكون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة ، والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل . 
تفعلوا : فعل مضارع منصوب بلن وعلامة نصبه حذف النون نيابة
عن الفتحة لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة ، والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل . 
تأتوني : فعل مضارع مجزوم بلم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون نيابة
عن السكون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة ، والواو ضمير مبني في محل رفع فاعل 
والنون للوقاية حرف مبتي على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب
والياء : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به . 
يأتـِكم : فعل مضارع مجزوم بلم وعلامة الجزم حذف حرف العلة نيابة عن السكون
والكاف ضمير مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به / والميم للجمع . 
يخشَ : فعل مضارع مجزوم بلم وعلامة الجزم حذف حرف العلة نيابة عن السكون 
يجزَ : فعل مضارع جواب الشرط مجزوم وعلامة الجزم حذف حرف العلة نيابة عن السكون
وهو مبنى لما لم يسم فاعله ( للمجهول ) ونائب الفاعل ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره هو . 

هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> .
> 
> سجين : اسم مجرور بفي وعلامة جره الكسرة .


  ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> لذو : خبر إن مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة ( الستة )
> 
> أبوهم : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو نيابة عن الضمة لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة ( الستة )
> والهاء ضمير مبني على الضم في محل جر مضاف إليه / والميم للجمع . 
> 
> أبانا : اسم إن منصوب وعلامة نصبه الألف نيابة عن الفتحة لأنه من الاسماء الخمسة ( الستة )
> والنا : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه . 
> أبينا : اسم مجرور بإلى وعلامة جره الياء نيابة عن الكسرة لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة ( الستة )
> والنا : ضمير مبني على السكون في محل جر مضاف إليه .
> ...


أحسنتم وفقكم الله وزادكم علما ً .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> الأخ الفاضل ، 
> السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
> فهلْ ـ يا أخي ـ كلمةُ : أبيات جمعُ مؤنثٍ سالم حتى تنصَبَ بالكسرةِ ، كما قلتَ في : قرأتُ أبياتٍ ؟ 
> والسلام .


لا يا أخي الكريم -كما تعلم - لكن هذا من باب توهيم المجيب.

----------


## عبق الياسمين

( صليتُ في مساجد ِ المدينة المنورة * مررتُ بمساجدَ . )

ممكن توضيح لماذا نابت الفتحة عن الكسرة في هذا الموضع ؟

(لذكرى : اللام المزحلقة ( لام الابتداء ) حرف مبني على الفتح لا محل له من الإعراب
ذكرى : اسم إن منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة منع من ظهورها التعذر .) 

هل اللام المزحلقة تلحق خبر إن و اسمها أم الخبر فقط ؟ ويكون على ذلك (في ذلك) اسمها و (ذكرى) خبرها ؟

وشكرا .

----------


## أبو ولاء

> إنا أبانا لفي ضلال مبين


تصحيح الآية الكريمة : [ إنَّ أبانا لفي ضلالٍ مبينٍ ]0

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

الأخ الفاضل ،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعد :
فلقدْ أعربتْ الأختُ أم هانئ ـ وفَّقها الله ـ كلمةَ :  (سجينٍ ) إعرابًا صحيحًا ؛ إذ قالت : إنها اسمٌ مجرورٌ بفي وعلامة جرِّه الكسرة  ، وهي كذلك ؛ فلم الاستفهام  ؟

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

إجابة الأخت صحيحة ، ولا داعي للاستفهام .
جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

( الاسم المقصور والمنقوص  والياء المدغمة)(1) رأيتُ عيسى * مررتُ بعيسى * ضربَ عيسى موسى *  هذا القاضي * مررتُ بقاضي المدينة .
(2) رأيتُ القاضيْ * هذا قاضيْ * رأيتُ قاض ٍ * مررتُ بجواريْ * هذان معلِّماي .
(3) قتلتُ معلميَّ * مررتُ بمعلمِيَّ * هؤلاء معلِّميَّ * رأيتُ محاميََّ .

----------


## عبق الياسمين

> ( الاسم المقصور والمنقوص والياء المدغمة)
> (1) رأيتُ عيسى * مررتُ بعيسى * ضربَ عيسى موسى * هذا القاضي * مررتُ بقاضي المدينة .
> رأيت / رأى فعل ماضي مبني على السكون لاتصاله بتاء الفاعل .
> تاء الفاعل / ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع الفاعل .
> عيسى / مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة على الألف للتعذر .
> ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛  ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛  ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛  ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
> مررت / مرّ فعل ماضي مبني على السكون لاتصاله بتاء الفاعل .
> تاء الفاعل / ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع الفاعل .
> بعيسى / الباء حرف جر مبني على الكسر لا محل له من الإعراب .
> ...


أعلم أن لدي أخطاء لأني لست جازمة من الحل لضعفي في الإعراب , لكن أريد تصحيحها مع الشرح البسيط بوركتم .

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

الأختُ الفاضلة ،
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وبعدُ : 
فقدْ صَدَّني عنْ قراءةِ إعرابِكِ حجْمُ الخطِّ وضعْفُ البصرِ ، ولكنَّ الذي أوَدُّ أن أنبِّهَك له : هو أني لمحتُ في إعرابكِ فاعلين في جملةٍ واحدةٍ ؛ حيث قلت في إعراب جملة : رأيت القاضي :
رأيت / رأى فعل ماضي مبني على السكون لاتصاله بتاء الفاعل .
 تاء الفاعل / ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع الفاعل .
 القاضي / فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الياء منع ظهورها الثقل .
وهذا خطأ جسيم ـ أيتها الأخت الفاضلة ـ ؛ إذ كيفَ يكونُ القاضِي فاعلا ، وقد ذكرْتِ التاءَ من قبلُ فاعلا ، وقد وقعتْ عليه الرؤيةُ ,  إنَّ كلمة القاضي ـ أيتُها الأختُ ـ تُعْربُ مفعولًا به منصوبًا وعلامةُ نصبِه الفتحةُ الظاهرةُ ؛ وأظنُّ أن هذا الحطأَ ما كنتِ لتقعي فيه لولا تعجُّلُكِ ، 
هذا واللهُ أعلمُ ، والسلام .

----------


## عبق الياسمين

لا لا أبدا يا أخي بل أعني مفعولاً منصوباً , 

ومهما كنت ضعيفةً في الإعراب فلن أقع في مثل ذلك !! لكنها العجلة والله .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

(7)نواصبُ الفعل ِ المضارع :( فلنْ أكونَ ظهيرًا للمجرمين * لنْ تخرجوا معيَ أبدًا )
( لكيْلا تأْسَـوْا * لكيْلا تحزنوا * لكيْلا يـكونَ على المؤمنينَ حرجٌ ) 
( إذنْ - والله- نرميَهم بحرب ٍ ** ........... )إضمارُ -أنْ- وجوباً وجوازًا :( وأنزلنا إليكَ الذِّكرَ لتبـيِّنَ للناس * لئلا يكونَ للناس ِ * وأمرنا لنسلمَ * ليغفرَ لك اللهُ)
( وما كانَ اللهُ ليعذِّبَهم * لم يـكنِ اللهُ ليغفرَ لهُم * وزُلزلوا حتى يقولَ الرسولُ ) 
( لأستـسـهلنَّ الصعبَ أو أدركَ المنى *  ولا نكذبَ بآياتِ ربِّنا ونكونَ من المؤمنين َ )
( لا يُـقضى عليهم فيموتوا * لا تطْغوْا فيه فيحلَّ * أيحسَـبُ أنْ لم يرَهُ أحد ) .

----------


## كمال أحمد

> أعلم أن لدي أخطاء لأني لست جازمة من الحل لضعفي في الإعراب , لكن أريد تصحيحها مع الشرح البسيط بوركتم .


 بارك الله فيك، إعرابك جيد، ولا أخطاء فيه، ولكن لي عليه ثلاث ملاحظات:
الأولى: لم تعربي ياء الإضافة في هذه الأمثلة: هذان معلماي، قتلتُ معلميَّ * مررتُ بمعلمِيَّ * هؤلاء معلِّميَّ * رأيتُ محاميََّ، وهي ضمير مبني على الفتح في محل جر مضاف إليه.
الثانية: وضعت شدة على ياء معلماي، وهي ياء إضافة، وليست ياء نسب.
الثالثة: (محاميَّ) في الجملة الأخيرة، يجوز أن تكون مفردا، وأن تكون جمع مذكر سالم، فعلى الإفراد يكون إعرابها كما ذكرت، وعلى الجمع يكون إعرابها مفعول به منصوب بالياء. والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

السلام عليكم أخي أبا الهمام 
وبارك الله بجهودك الطيبة
لكن لي مجموعة من الاقتراحات إن سمحت لي

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

تفضل أستاذنا / محمد جمعة .
زادك الله خلقا وتواضعا

----------


## فتاه مسلمه

> ( الاسم المقصور والمنقوص  والياء المدغمة)(1) رأيتُ عيسى * مررتُ بعيسى * ضربَ عيسى موسى *  هذا القاضي * مررتُ بقاضي المدينة .
> (2) رأيتُ القاضيْ * هذا قاضيْ * رأيتُ قاض ٍ * مررتُ بجواريْ * هذان معلِّماي .
> (3) قتلتُ معلميَّ * مررتُ بمعلمِيَّ * هؤلاء معلِّميَّ * رأيتُ محاميََّ .


السلام عليكم

(2) رأيتُ القاضيَ * هذا قاضٍ * رأيتُ قاضيًا * مررتُ بجوارٍ * هذان معلِّماي
الاسم المنقوص في حالتي الرفع والجر تحذف الياء ويوضع تنوين الكسر

(3) قتلتُ معلميَّ * مررتُ بمعلمِيَّ * هؤلاء معلِّميَّ * رأيتُ محاميََّ .

هؤلاء معلِّميَّ

فهنا الكلمة خبر في حالة المثنى ستكون ( معلمايّ ) ويأتي معها هذان فكيف تكون هؤلاء ؟! 

وكيف تكون معلميّ جمع مذكر سالم مضاف لياء الملكية ؟!!!!!!!!

رأيتُ محاميََّ .

لو في حالة الإفراد ستكون ( محاميا ) 
ولكن كيف يضاف جمع المذكر السالم في حالة الرفع - أي الواو علامته الإعرابية - إلى ياء الملكية ؟
أرجو الإيضاح

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

أرى والله أعلم ألّا يُكتفى بالإعراب بهذا الشكل
بل لا بد من 1-تمهيد وتأسيس ضروري يعتمد على تذوق الإعراب لا على حفظه وحفظ قواعده
2-ربط وتوظيف هذه القواعد بواقعنا المعاش لا أن تظل حبيسة زيد وعمرو
3-وهذه ملاحظة أعاتب بها كل من يشارك في هذه الحملة الطيبة وهي استخدامه للأمثلة التي لا تحمل أي معنى أو فكرة ولا عجب في ذلك طالما بقينا بعيدين عن النبع الأول ألا وهو كتاب الله عزوجل
4-أقترح إدخال ما يسمى ((العصف الدماغي )) إلى الإعراب وهو يقود حقيقة إلى فتح الرؤى والآفاق ولي في ذلك تجربة رائعة
5-أخيراً لا بد أن يكون التواصل بين الأخوة مباشراً وليس متقطعاً كالتواجد في وقت محدد في غرفة صوتية محددة من الغرف الكثيرة المنتشرة على زيزوم.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> أرى والله أعلم ألّا يُكتفى بالإعراب بهذا الشكل
> بل لا بد من 1-تمهيد وتأسيس ضروري يعتمد على تذوق الإعراب لا على حفظه وحفظ قواعده
> سبق ذلك في مقالات كثيرة خاصة في ( ملتقى أهل الحديث ) إنما هذا المقال خاص بالتمرينات
> 2-ربط وتوظيف هذه القواعد بواقعنا المعاش لا أن تظل حبيسة زيد وعمرو
> مثال لذلك ( بورك فيكم ) .؟!
> 3-وهذه ملاحظة أعاتب بها كل من يشارك في هذه الحملة الطيبة وهي استخدامه للأمثلة التي لا تحمل أي معنى أو فكرة ولا عجب في ذلك طالما بقينا بعيدين عن النبع الأول ألا وهو كتاب الله عزوجل
> ألا ترى أن جميع الأمثلة من القرآن الكريم ؟! لم آت ِ بشيءٍ من خارجه إلا ما ندر !
> 4-أقترح إدخال ما يسمى ((العصف الدماغي )) إلى الإعراب وهو يقود حقيقة إلى فتح الرؤى والآفاق ولي في ذلك تجربة رائعة
> توضيح .!
> ...


بارك الله فيكم أستاذنا الحبيب ( محمد جمعة ) 
ومنكم نتعلم ونستفيد ، وما زلت حصرماً طويلبًا لعلم النحو ، لكني أجهد في الارتقاء فيه لحبي له ، والله يحفظ الجميع .

----------


## محمد حسين جمعة

نعم بارك الله بك أخي الكريم:
-ما قصدته من ربط اللغة والأمثلة بالواقع المعاش هو:متابعة آخر المستجدات والتطورات على الساحة العالمية والتي تهمنا اولاً كمسلمين فمثلاً مرة وأنا مدرس لمادة اللغة العربية وظفت الأمثلة في دروس النحو وجعلتها عن القدس إذ كانت وقتها حملة شرسة للصهاينة تناقلتها وسائل الإعلام وأردت ربط الطلاب بذلك من خلال الأمثلة أو مثلاً لتكن الأمثلة عن الصحابة والسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنهم جميعاً .....وهكذا 
-وأما العصف الدماغي الذي قصدته فإليك هذه الأمثلة :
*( 1 ) ماذا لو كان هناك أسـماء مجزومـة ؟* *سيحصل إشكال كبير يتمثل في:* *-**تقييد الاسم بهذه الحركة والاسم من سماته الانطلاق والاستمرار.* *-**الاسم أكبر عناصر الكلمة وأكثرها وروداً في الكلام والسكون سيؤثر على الفصاحة وإظهار ميزة الإعراب التي تتميز بها لغتنا عن سائر لغات الأرض .* *-**ستدخل الأحرف الجازمة على الأسماء وهذا لا يستقيم مطلقاً .* *واللــــــــه الأعــــلم*  *ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ* *( 2 ) ماذا لو كان هناك أفعال مجرورة ؟* *-الاسم  المجرور يسبق بحرف جر  وهذا لا يستقيم مع الفعل .* *- الكسرة تحديداً لا تناسب الأفعال نطقاً وهذا ما أوجد نون الوقاية التي تتصل بالأفعال فقط دون الأسماء .* *- الجر يعني الإضافة في المعنى واللفظ وهذا حال الأسماء المجرورة ، والأفعال لا تُضاف إلى ما بعدها ، إنما يُضاف ما بعدها إليها .* *واللــــــــه الأعــــلم*  *ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ*

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

بورك فيكم ، ولكن السر في مقالي هذا كتابٌ صدر حديثاً .
وأمثله كلها من القرآن الكريم ، وأراه يكفيني عن غيره .

حفظكم الله على هذه المداخلة الطيبة أستاذي محمد جمعة .

----------


## عبق الياسمين

> (7)نواصبُ الفعل ِ المضارع :
> 
> 
> ( فلنْ أكونَ ظهيرًا للمجرمين * لنْ تخرجوا معيَ أبدًا )
> ( لكيْلا تأْسَـوْا * لكيْلا تحزنوا * لكيْلا يـكونَ على المؤمنينَ حرجٌ ) 
> ( إذنْ - والله- نرميَهم بحرب ٍ ** ........... )إضمارُ -أنْ- وجوباً وجوازًا :( وأنزلنا إليكَ الذِّكرَ لتبـيِّنَ للناس * لئلا يكونَ للناس ِ * وأمرنا لنسلمَ * ليغفرَ لك اللهُ)
> ( وما كانَ اللهُ ليعذِّبَهم * لم يـكنِ اللهُ ليغفرَ لهُم * وزُلزلوا حتى يقولَ الرسولُ ) 
> ( لأستـسـهلنَّ الصعبَ أو أدركَ المنى * ولا نكذبَ بآياتِ ربِّنا ونكونَ من المؤمنين َ )
> ( لا يُـقضى عليهم فيموتوا * لا تطْغوْا فيه فيحلَّ * أيحسَـبُ أنْ لم يرَهُ أحد ) .



فلنْ أكونَ ظهيرًا للمجرمين


لنْ : حرف نصب مبنى على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب ، وتفيد تأكيد النفي
أكونَ : فعل مضارع منصوب بلن وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره .




لنْ تخرجوا معيَ أبدًا


لنْ : حرف نصب مبنى على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب ، وتفيد تأكيد النفي
تخرجوا : فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة .



لكيْلا تأْسَـوْا


كي : حرف نصب مبنى على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.
لا : حرف نفى (وحرف النفي لا يؤثر على إعراب الفعل ولذا فقد نصبته كي).
تأسوا: فعل مضارع منصوب بكى وعلامة نصبه حذف النون؛لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة،والواو فاعل.



لكيْلا تحزنوا


نفس إعراب لكيلا تأسوا .




لكيْلا يـكونَ على المؤمنينَ حرجٌ


كي : حرف نصب مبنى على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.
لا : حرف نفى (وحرف النفي لا يؤثر على إعراب الفعل ولذا فقد نصبته كي).
يكونَ : فعل مضارع منصوب بكي وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره .




إذنْ - والله- نرميَهم بحرب ٍ


لم أعرفها ؟!



وأنزلنا إليكَ الذِّكرَ لتبـيِّنَ للناس


اللام للتعليل 
تبيِّنَ : فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة جوازا وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره 




لئلا يكونَ للناس ِ 


لم أعرفها ؟!




وأمرنا لنسلمَ


اللام للتعليل 
نسلم : فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة جوازا وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره




ليغفرَ لك اللهُ


اللام للتعليل 
يغفر : فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة جوازا وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره




وما كانَ اللهُ ليعذِّبَهم


اللام لام الجحود
يعذبَ : فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة وجوبًا وعلامة نصبه الفتحة .
هم : ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به .




لم يـكنِ اللهُ ليغفرَ لهُم 


اللام لام الجحود
يغفرَ : فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة وجوبًا وعلامة نصبه الفتحة .




وزُلزلواحتى يقولَ الرسولُ


حتى: تفيد التعليل،والغاية الزمانية والمكانية.
يقول: فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة وجوبا بعد حتى .



لأستـسـهلنَّ الصعبَ أو أدركَ المنى 


أو : حرف عطف بمعنى "إلى "مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب
أدرك : فعلمضارع منصوب بأن مضمرة وجوبا بعد " أو " وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخرهوالفاعل ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره " أنا "




ولا نكذبَ بآياتِ ربِّنا ونكونَ من المؤمنين َ


نكونَ : فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة وجوبا بعد واو المعية ، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن .



لا يُـقضى عليهم فيموتوا


فاء السببية: تفيد أن ما قبلها سبب فيما بعدها، ولا بد أن يتقدمها:نفى أو طلب أو نهى أو استفهام أو تمنى أو رجاء أو دعاء، 
يموتوا : مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة .




لا تطْغوْا فيه فيحلَّ


فاء السببية: تفيد أن ما قبلها سبب فيما بعدها، ولا بد أن يتقدمها:نفى أو طلب أو نهى أو استفهام أو تمنى أو رجاء أو دعاء، 
يحلَّ : مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة .




أيحسَـبُ أنْ لم يرَهُ أحد


‏أن‏"‏‏:‏ مخففة واسمها ضمير الشأن، وجملة ‏"‏لم يره‏"‏ خبر ‏"‏أن‏"‏ ، و ‏"‏أن‏"‏وما بعدها في تأويل مصدر سدَّ مسدَّ مفعولي حسب‏.‏


أتمنى أصبت

----------


## طالب العلم المحب

جزاكم الله خيرا عن لغتنا العربية الجميلة كنت أود المشاركة معكم لكني تذكرت قول الشاعر :

        مهد لي العذر في نظم بعثت به        من عنده الدر لا يهدى له الصدف 
                                                      تلميذكم المحب ( طالب العلم المحب )

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

بوركت أينما حللت أبا الهُمام وجزاك الله خيراً.
محبك

----------

